# What is the Future for Motorhomes?



## Tallpaul (Aug 15, 2017)

Recently been away in our Fiat Ducato AutoRoller coachbuilt motorhome, travelling around different places along the south coast of England with our 2 young boys. And came across more and more height restricted car parks in towns, places you can park are usually on the edge of town, meaning long walk, push bikes or bus. Unless you are able to afford the luxury of owning a huge motorhome and tow a little car behind it. When you finally do find somewhere to park up, and maybe stay over for just a night or two. There are signs saying no motorcaravans between 10pm - 7am. No overnight sleeping, no overnight camping. 

Recently found out that the lower car park off Royal Espanade in Margate, down from the sunken gardens, which up until recently was fine to travel there with the family, do some nice long bike rides along the coast to Herne Bay or the other way to Botany Bay. Do some kayaking, then sleep over in motorhome for night maybe two with no problems. This as all been stopped by the recent erection of no overnight camping signs. Last few times we were there before the signs went up there were a few fulltimers who had been parked up there for months on end. With awning out, chairs out all the time. Lighting fires etc. I put it all these new signs and exclusions down to a few full timers who quite frankly take the Micky. Staying in these car parks for weeks or months on end. Ruining it, for the genuine motorhomers who wish to travel around on holidays stopping here and there near the coast for a night or two.

Soon there will be no point in owning a motorhome unless you go abroad with it, and with the UK leaving the EU, will that prove more difficult with losing our freedom of movement. 

I personally think the answer is to build or convert new car parks in the sea side coastal towns, on the coast. And sign them as FOR MOTORHOMES/CAMPERS ONLY no height restriction. Pay lets say £10 for 24 hrs with the use of staying overnight. Maybe build a WC/(Toilet emptying point) and (possibly a water tap for filling) but not particularly necessary. Maybe with a sign that says "MAXIMUM STAY 2 NIGHTS" 

I personally would pay this as its cheaper than a campsite, and some folk like ourselves do not want to be on a campsite stuck in one place. Noticed on a lot of campsites there is a minimum of 2 nights stay when you book.

Would love to hear other forum members opinions on this matter. 
Regards 
Paul


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 15, 2017)

Tallpaul said:


> Recently been away in our Fiat Ducato AutoRoller coachbuilt motorhome, travelling around different places along the south coast of England with our 2 young boys. And came across more and more height restricted car parks in towns, places you can park are usually on the edge of town, meaning long walk, push bikes or bus. Unless you are able to afford the luxury of owning a huge motorhome and tow a little car behind it. When you finally do find somewhere to park up, and maybe stay over for just a night or two. There are signs saying no motorcaravans between 10pm - 7am. No overnight sleeping, no overnight camping.
> 
> Recently found out that the lower car park off Royal Espanade in Margate, down from the sunken gardens, which up until recently was fine to travel there with the family, do some nice long bike rides along the coast to Herne Bay or the other way to Botany Bay. Do some kayaking, then sleep over in motorhome for night maybe two with no problems. This as all been stopped by the recent erection of no overnight camping signs. Last few times we were there before the signs went up there were a few fulltimers who had been parked up there for months on end. With awning out, chairs out all the time. Lighting fires etc. I put it all these new signs and exclusions down to a few full timers who quite frankly take the Micky. Staying in these car parks for weeks or months on end. Ruining it, for the genuine motorhomers who wish to travel around on holidays stopping here and there near the coast for a night or two.
> 
> ...




Just avoid the honey pots... 

Tread lightly and don't take the mickey 





Simples 

Not a height barrier or sign in sight


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 15, 2017)

It's the seaside resorts.They want parking for holidaying guests and day trippers,who expect somewhere convenient to park. They pay to park, spend money locally, then obligingly bu99er off and make room for the next influx.
Motorhomers , being usually older, like to park close to all the amenities, taking up large areas of parking space.
They bring proportionately few kids to spend, more dogs,who contribute nothing but need poo disposal.
They invariably spend less in pubs, bars and shops... And then they demand to stay!
Leaving a farewell trail of grey water, behind them, as they squeeze through the narrow lanes.
It's a no brainer,, really.
How to avoid this?
Don't go to seaside resorts... Particularly at busy times.


----------



## Shockingdog (Aug 15, 2017)

Tallpaul said:


> Recently been away in our Fiat Ducato AutoRoller coachbuilt motorhome, travelling around different places along the south coast of England with our 2 young boys. And came across more and more height restricted car parks in towns, places you can park are usually on the edge of town, meaning long walk, push bikes or bus. Unless you are able to afford the luxury of owning a huge motorhome and tow a little car behind it. When you finally do find somewhere to park up, and maybe stay over for just a night or two. There are signs saying no motorcaravans between 10pm - 7am. No overnight sleeping, no overnight camping.
> 
> Recently found out that the lower car park off Royal Espanade in Margate, down from the sunken gardens, which up until recently was fine to travel there with the family, do some nice long bike rides along the coast to Herne Bay or the other way to Botany Bay. Do some kayaking, then sleep over in motorhome for night maybe two with no problems. This as all been stopped by the recent erection of no overnight camping signs. Last few times we were there before the signs went up there were a few fulltimers who had been parked up there for months on end. With awning out, chairs out all the time. Lighting fires etc. I put it all these new signs and exclusions down to a few full timers who quite frankly take the Micky. Staying in these car parks for weeks or months on end. Ruining it, for the genuine motorhomers who wish to travel around on holidays stopping here and there near the coast for a night or two.
> 
> ...



Was there a TRO (Traffic regulation order ) with the order number displayed on the signage.?
If not the restrictions as I understand it are not enforceable in law.its just a scare tactic by the council.
A TRO costs them money that they are reluctant to spend.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 15, 2017)

Tallpaul said:


> Soon there will be no point in owning a motorhome unless you go abroad with it, and with the UK leaving the EU, will that prove more difficult with losing our freedom of movement.



I would point out that we have just under 6,000 places in the UK on the POI database where you can spend the night ... it's less of an issue than you think.

That said the south of the UK is less accommodating, but there are plenty of options away from the coastal resorts.

Travel to the EU is unlikely to be more difficult after Brexit. Permanent residence may be another matter. Sadly the EHIC card may be a casualty, so extra expense for travel insurance will have to be taken into account.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2017)

Shockingdog said:


> Was there a TRO (Traffic regulation order ) with the order number displayed on the signage.?
> If not the restrictions as I understand it are not enforceable in law.its just a scare tactic by the council.
> A TRO costs them money that they are reluctant to spend.



very often its on the reverse of the sign . should give details that the local council can show you the proof of the order . 
but as said usually its a bull s--t sign . 
shame we cant get the person responsible sacked and fined .


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2017)

vwalan said:


> very often its on the reverse of the sign . should give details that the local council can show you the proof of the order .
> but as said usually its a bull s--t sign .
> shame we cant get the person responsible sacked and fined .



Ok thats fine but do we carry a hacksaw to cut down the hight barrier.


----------



## bobj808 (Aug 15, 2017)

All the beautiful coastal car parks between Longniddry and North Berwick in East Lothian have height barriers on them so that you cannot even visit during the day in your motorhome. Council claim that it is to prevent commercial vehicles using them which is a ridiculous excuse. So to keep a few travellers out (real reason) we all suffer. There is very little other suitable parking anywhere near the coast for motorhomes.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2017)

Tallpaul said:


> Recently been away in our Fiat Ducato AutoRoller coachbuilt motorhome, travelling around different places along the south coast of England with our 2 young boys. And came across more and more height restricted car parks in towns, places you can park are usually on the edge of town, meaning long walk, push bikes or bus. Unless you are able to afford the luxury of owning a huge motorhome and tow a little car behind it. When you finally do find somewhere to park up, and maybe stay over for just a night or two. There are signs saying no motorcaravans between 10pm - 7am. No overnight sleeping, no overnight camping.
> 
> Recently found out that the lower car park off Royal Espanade in Margate, down from the sunken gardens, which up until recently was fine to travel there with the family, do some nice long bike rides along the coast to Herne Bay or the other way to Botany Bay. Do some kayaking, then sleep over in motorhome for night maybe two with no problems. This as all been stopped by the recent erection of no overnight camping signs. Last few times we were there before the signs went up there were a few fulltimers who had been parked up there for months on end. With awning out, chairs out all the time. Lighting fires etc. I put it all these new signs and exclusions down to a few full timers who quite frankly take the Micky. Staying in these car parks for weeks or months on end. Ruining it, for the genuine motorhomers who wish to travel around on holidays stopping here and there near the coast for a night or two.
> 
> ...



Problem here is you leave after one night and another bu--er moves on site,so to folk living close by the car park is constantly filled with vans.


----------



## slingshot2000 (Aug 15, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Problem here is you leave after one night and another bu--er moves on site,so to folk living close by the car park is constantly filled with vans.



The other problem could be that you were the bu--er that moved on before the person that wild-camped there! Who knows who is who?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2017)

slingshot2000 said:


> The other problem could be that you were the bu--er that moved on before the person that wild-camped there! Who knows who is who?



Correct and joe public just sees a van no mater what make colour or size,or how long its been there,so the complaints go in.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 15, 2017)

The problem of overnight parking will only get worse.   I know I get boring when I again say that every time we see a new restriction we must object to it.   We've had a fair amount of success with this attitude but there are too few of us willing to make meaningful objections to restrictive off-street parking orders, height barriers and TROs.

The problem will get worse.   The last figures I have seen showed that the UK had 238,000 motorhomes registered.  This figure is out of date.   The link below tells us that in 2016 GB showed an increase of 6.6% which the article says is 9.770 vehicles.  I can't be bothered checking the sums but we now have over a quarter of a million motorhomes with the addition of new registrations for 2017.  Maybe John Thompson has up to date figures.  

In France earlier this year it was again noticeable that there are huge increases there too.  The article mentions Germany with more than 14,000 new registrations during 2016,

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/11/rv-...ple-fall-back-in-love-with-the-road-trip.html






I also found this 

'Housing crisis fuelling motorhome boom' as visitors bunk on the drive






So ,,, every indication from all over the world – places which surprised me:  China for example – is  that enthusiasm for motorhoming is universal.   

I have often found that the accusations by councils of public outrage about motorhomers is not ever justified.   There are almost never complaints about us though councils often say there are and as a group we are very ready to listen to or make up our own complaints.  If motorhoming is as enticing as the growth figures show it to be then it is not surprising that there are few complaints.  Too many people wish to join us.

It seems to me that councils just do not know how to deal with us.  If councils don't find out how to deal with us then the future for our sort of motorhoming is bleak.  

We have to tell them.  In my view the way forward has to be the provision of permitted overnight parking in publicly owned car parks.  I believe the average council tax payer agrees with this.   I don't see how it can be otherwise.

Now if only we could form a group to put this point of view to councils.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 16, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You only need bolt croppers for the padlock.



Most here fixed welded yellow frames,some have been cut down,no idea who would do such a thing.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 16, 2017)

Mh sales are growing here like mad as everybody and there gran seems to have one these days,a caravan sales outlet in newtownabbey is now restocked with motorhomes,im in the wrong biz.


----------



## Dezi (Aug 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Correct and joe public just sees a van no mater what make colour or size,or how long its been there,so the complaints go in.




That certainly happens around here when householders have had a street full of constantly changing vans parked up throughout the summer months.

Dezi


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 16, 2017)

It's long been my ambition to have councils provide permitted overnight parking places.  Aires by any name.   It's true that there have been encouraging moves by some councils in this direction.   The latest I've heard about is in Fleetwood where there are proposals for a 12 month trial and the latest news from Loch Lomond is encouraging.   There is much talk of the NC500 and there are published articles about the attraction for motorhomes but none, so far as I've been able to find out, where local councils have provided permitted overnight parking places. If you know of them then please name them.  

Our own Alf had much to do with making the Highland Council and, I think, Highway Scotland, admit that most, perhaps all, their restrictive no overnighting signs had no legal backing and most, perhaps all, have since been removed.  This might aid the impression that the NC500 is welcoming wildcamping for motorhomes.   Removal of restrictive signs was not to provide parking for us or an enlightened response from the council but in response to a challenge to their legality.

There has been some discouragement within the last year and I show some extracts from the Northern Times Dornoch Motorhomes from 1st October 2016.  You'll have to google it to see the original article but here are extracts.

_“CHEAPSKATE camper van owners have been blasted by residents for parking overnight at a Sutherland beauty spot – to save paying £22 for a pitch at a nearby caravan park.
Camper vans and caravans have regularly been seen holed up at the top beach car park next to Royal Dornoch Golf Club this summer.
The residents also say some filthy owners are ruining the area after human faeces, used toilet paper and litter were found and campfires damaged the grass and dunes”_

Queries at the time (of Alf's initiative) showed that there had been no complaints from the public.  However, from the same newspaper article:

_“Dornoch caravan park operator Billy Macrae, who pays Highland Council £17,000 a year to lease the site along with £12,000 in rates, said his business was suffering, “_

and …

_“Caravan operator Mr MacRae told the Northern Times: "The beach car park has become a free-of-charge, unlisted caravan park and all the caravan parks in the area are suffering because of this.” _

I emailed Mr MacRae with the suggestion that he provide a no frills inexpensive overnight parking service for motorhomes.  He replied that I should mind my own business and not email him again.

There had been no complaints from the public but the local Dornoch Council might try to put this right by making it easier for the public to complain.

_“Councillor McGillivray is lobbying for an "advisory" sign be erected at the beach car park telling walkers and other beach users where to register a complaint about overnight parking. “_

If there is no outrage, try to create some.

I think the way forward is to encourage overnight parking places and to object whenever we see a new restriction.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 16, 2017)

Regards m/t last thread,owners of campsites have a nerve complaining about loosing biz to councils,i run a marine biz which dont make much money,should i complain to my council that some folk are not using my biz for purchases goods and buying over the net from england etc,maybe they would switch of the net.:lol-053:
Point two motorcaravans do not require a campsite if set up correct,its only wobble boxes and tents that should be on site as far as i can see.
It may be time to ask dealers to support us,that is unless they have vested interests in campsites,a few here do,talking to council from what is see here can be troublesome though the motorhome craic site have got some councils down south to wise up,galway harbour for one, and we also now have a few aires in the north,broughshane for one is top notch,carrickfergus open to vans along with donaghadee co down,FIGHT i say.:wave:


----------



## caledonia (Aug 16, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> It's long been my ambition to have councils provide permitted overnight parking places.  Aires by any name.   It's true that there have been encouraging moves by some councils in this direction.   The latest I've heard about is in Fleetwood where there are proposals for a 12 month trial and the latest news from Loch Lomond is encouraging.   There is much talk of the NC500 and there are published articles about the attraction for motorhomes but none, so far as I've been able to find out, where local councils have provided permitted overnight parking places. If you know of them then please name them.
> 
> Our own Alf had much to do with making the Highland Council and, I think, Highway Scotland, admit that most, perhaps all, their restrictive no overnighting signs had no legal backing and most, perhaps all, have since been removed.  This might aid the impression that the NC500 is welcoming wildcamping for motorhomes.   Removal of restrictive signs was not to provide parking for us or an enlightened response from the council but in response to a challenge to their legality.
> 
> ...



Lochinver on the NC500 have facilities for motorhomes and Shieldag is also popular. You will find it's local community's that take the opportunity and not councils.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 16, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Lochinver on the NC500 have facilities for motorhomes and Shieldag is also popular. You will find it's local community's that take the opportunity and not councils.



Correct broughshane local shops took on the aire and own the ground,  fitting water and dump units,a small charge and tokens bought in shops.
They know full well folk will just cross the rd and shop & buy fuel.


----------



## saxonrosie (Aug 16, 2017)

Shockingdog said:


> Was there a TRO (Traffic regulation order ) with the order number displayed on the signage.?
> If not the restrictions as I understand it are not enforceable in law.its just a scare tactic by the council.
> A TRO costs them money that they are reluctant to spend.



We were told by a councillor in Lanarkshire that unless the sign has a by-law number on they are not enforceable just a deterrent.


----------



## rabW (Aug 16, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Lochinver on the NC500 have facilities for motorhomes and Shieldag is also popular. You will find it's local community's that take the opportunity and not councils.



Agreed, Caledonia. The Highland area had council support for local toilet facilities and roadside bins etc. withdrawn a few years ago. The official who dreamed up these 'Take Your Litter Home' signs should be hauled round to see some of the lay-bys where bags are dumped and the contents scattered, apart from being such a daft message for visitors. The more enlightened local communties have recognised an opportunity (eg Kinlochbervie, Shieldaig, and Broadford's new campsite should be open soon). Unfortunately any local initiative requires a quorum amongst the community board - not always easy to achieve, so other projects have faltered where it's viewed as a problem, not an opportunity. Don't forget all these community boards are made up of volunteers, and the load always falls on the more willing.
I do believe the Highland situation will improve but the infrastructure development is not keeping up with the traffic influx. Preaching to the choir here but there have been some dreadful examples I know of where black waste has been jettisoned close to a cemetery and in forestry car parks. It's impossible to control these incidents. The future is changing slowly, try to avoid August in the Highlands for now.


----------



## alcam (Aug 16, 2017)

Most recent experience was Calais to Dover in June . 3 checks in Calais by french 
army/security . 
 I assumed it was just a general step up in French security . The army presence in every reasonable sized french town couldn't be missed .
I do hope there will be minimum disruption post brexit but , like yourself , I'm not overly optimistic . 
I'm sure , like me , you'll be hoping there are no barriers put in place for dog owners travelling with their pets


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 16, 2017)

I was responding to the OP who expressed concerns related to our possible loss of freedom of movement.

There is no realistic possibility that either the EU or the UK will wish to restrict travel for tourists. The economic effects would be catastrophic. 

As I said it may well be different for those wishing to change their country of residence.

Delays due to increased checks at ports and airports have nothing whatever to do with our relationship with the EU but are the result of security concerns. Any inconvenience caused is not likely to have any significant impact on tourist travel I would suggest.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Mh sales are growing here like mad as everybody and there gran seems to have one these days,a caravan sales outlet in newtownabbey is now restocked with motorhomes,im in the wrong biz.



6.6% growth in 2016 and in an article I came across just a few minutes ago, 11.3% in the first six months of 2017 against the same period last year.

Record staycation figures as caravan and motorhome sales are on the up - Lancashire Evening Post

"_According to the NCC, production of touring caravans was up 13.7% in the first six months of 2017 compared to the same period last year, while motorhome registrations rose by 11.3%."
_


----------



## runnach (Aug 16, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> 6.6% growth in 2016 and in an article I came across just a few minutes ago, 11.3% in the first six months of 2017 against the same period last year.
> 
> Record staycation figures as caravan and motorhome sales are on the up - Lancashire Evening Post
> 
> ...


UK population has grown to the tune of 8.35 million since 1990 take a percentage of any pastime surely more people participating, hence an increase in registrations . Population growth is estimated to continue so no recession in the market in the near future. 

All this does put pressure on existing resources and I can see legislation becoming tighter in lots of areas, eg the Lakes is now a world heritage site so its new status will no doubt impact on tourism in some shape or form.

It is interesting that the more accommodating areas are community lead rather than councils although is that not why councils are elected to represent the fortunes of a given area ?

We have often differed in opinion that on some occasions better to leave our nappers below the parapet rather than draw attention ...That said of course perhaps it is the community projects we should be targeting rather than councils. We are starting to make headway, I just hope the irresponsible minorities will be brought to task, that is always an apparent threat 

Channa


----------



## jann (Aug 16, 2017)

Have you tried Brit Stops,gives you more choice of overnight stops,in places where you are welcome.
We rarely have problems finding somewhere either wild or Brit Stop.Keep away from main tourist spots.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 20, 2017)

hairydog said:


> On the contrary. Up in Scotland, the boom resulting from NC500 visitors is making places more motorhome-aware. You only have to see how well it works in France. Yes, in the SE there are fewer places, but there are some. And gradually, Aires will develop.





Good News and Bad News.

First the bad …

Beauty spot is now 'Butlins on wheels' | Northern Times | News






But there's some good too – possibly....

_“However, instead of seeking to outlaw the practice, *Cllr McGillivray believes it could be a road paved with gold for the town*.
The Highland councillor is trying to broker a deal that could see “thousands” of pounds being generated for the town from wild parking.

Cllr McGillivray said a solution could be found that produced a “win win” situation in which the parking problem was regulated and income produced for the Dornoch Common Good Fund.”_
rl]


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Sheep*

...our image looks to become a lot worse before it gets any better looking at the above...actually... I'd rather pay to be alone on a CL or a brit stop than be with the sheep  !! Those wealthy units who don't care are not helping matters for wildcamping.... Maja


----------



## FULL TIMER (Aug 20, 2017)

After this weekends events on the Norfolk coast I would think it will soon become near impossible to park a motor caravan let alone wild camp. It would seem the travelling community are switching over to motor caravans these day's.What happened in Cromer? - Crime - Eastern Daily Press


----------



## caledonia (Aug 20, 2017)

And a lot more Highland villages especially along the NC500 are going to start cashing in on the motorhome invasion.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 20, 2017)

....will it be "cashing in" or providing alternatives to abusive wildcamping....


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Victims of our own 'success' or authors of our own demise.... 

Folks in one hand saying at least the popularity will mean the provision of services etc.... 
and on the other not being happy being charged for those services... 

Facebook pages and forums all spreading the popularity of places to stop and folks willing to take advantage of something for nothing... 

Car crash tv beckons imho.


----------



## n brown (Aug 20, 2017)

popularity equals acceptance
society first condemns then accepts and absorbs
keep going to the wilder,less accessible places to drag it out a bit longer


----------



## jeanette (Aug 21, 2017)

FULL TIMER said:


> After this weekends events on the Norfolk coast I would think it will soon become near impossible to park a motor caravan let alone wild camp. It would seem the travelling community are switching over to motor caravans these day's.What happened in Cromer? - Crime - Eastern Daily Press



I read that Full Timer all the facilities closed on one of the busiest weekends! Funny how they can move some Motorhomes on but others they don't!!


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 21, 2017)

This is dreadfully alarming  and there must always be an immediate response from the police for this sort of social disorder.   It is tempting to introduce new offences to deal with criminals but, in my view, this is not the case here;  existing laws should be used, and used immediately and hard.  Though ... no arrests have been reported and that's a pity.

There isn't an indication of when the Travellers arrived so far as I can see (Saturday?) but it seems that they upped sticks on Sunday, that is yesterday, so the response was fast enough and firm enough to clear them out pretty well immediately.  I get the impression that it was the police response that persuaded them to leave.  Good.  More of the same, please, whenever there is criminal activity.

They should not be allowed just to leave.  They should be pursued like any common criminal and brought before a court to be charged:  there must be lots of evidence available.   It'll be tempting for the local people to want to introduce blanket bans on motorhomes but the principle is a good one that existing laws are used;   creating new offences is not a good idea.   Councillor Fitzpatrick says that local temporary parking places are provided for Travlellers - the locals must feel gutted.  I'll be emailing him with my support and sympathy.

Back in business: Cromer returns to normal after travellers evicted - Crime - Eastern Daily Press


----------



## peter palance (Aug 21, 2017)

*have another look*



bobj808 said:


> All the beautiful coastal car parks between Longniddry and North Berwick in East Lothian have height barriers on them so that you cannot even visit during the day in your motorhome. Council claim that it is to prevent commercial vehicles using them which is a ridiculous excuse. So to keep a few travellers out (real reason) we all suffer. There is very little other suitable parking anywhere near the coast for motorhomes.



there are spaces drive a bit slower or seek and you will find eye eye jim lad    pj


----------



## runnach (Aug 21, 2017)

Tom has already mentioned the increase in motorhome registrations which increase the pool, resources  have not increased pro rata so therefore there is more pressure particularly on popular areas.

The travelling fraternity this weekend in Norfolk using motorhomes have done the pastime no favours. I still believe they are a dis enfranchised group of people in the main. a few bad apples ( real bad ones probably stolen my van ....torch the fcukers inside it if I catch wind) But the fall out of Cromer will be remembered for a long time.

The accuracy of reporting is always questionable we know that Politics travellers etc .....always a spin,,,but what isn't a spin is the long term damage by a few is not going to do the wild camping , off beat locations, leave with nowt but memories and leave tyre tracks fraternity any favours.

We are on a journey of self imploding for several reasons . Dark days for the pastime .

Channa


----------



## ricc (Aug 21, 2017)

do we really need these big white boxes.....  not if youre young and shortish.
daughter and boyfriend have just done somerset-landsend - wales-skye -somerset over 4 weeks in a pug 306 with the back seats removed .... took a tent in the roof box but didnt use it.....and didnt pay anything for an overnight stop the entire time.   they joined  the national trust before they left so they could argue about using nt carparks (and visit places) but were never challenged in one.


----------



## scubadiver180 (Aug 21, 2017)

*They are slowly waking up*



Tallpaul said:


> Recently been away in our Fiat Ducato AutoRoller coachbuilt motorhome, travelling around different places along the south coast of England with our 2 young boys. And came across more and more height restricted car parks in towns, places you can park are usually on the edge of town, meaning long walk, push bikes or bus. Unless you are able to afford the luxury of owning a huge motorhome and tow a little car behind it. When you finally do find somewhere to park up, and maybe stay over for just a night or two. There are signs saying no motorcaravans between 10pm - 7am. No overnight sleeping, no overnight camping.
> 
> Recently found out that the lower car park off Royal Espanade in Margate, down from the sunken gardens, which up until recently was fine to travel there with the family, do some nice long bike rides along the coast to Herne Bay or the other way to Botany Bay. Do some kayaking, then sleep over in motorhome for night maybe two with no problems. This as all been stopped by the recent erection of no overnight camping signs. Last few times we were there before the signs went up there were a few fulltimers who had been parked up there for months on end. With awning out, chairs out all the time. Lighting fires etc. I put it all these new signs and exclusions down to a few full timers who quite frankly take the Micky. Staying in these car parks for weeks or months on end. Ruining it, for the genuine motorhomers who wish to travel around on holidays stopping here and there near the coast for a night or two.
> 
> ...



I live in Cornwall where as far as motorhomes go we have the worst council in the country but in next door Devon they are slowly waking up to the idea of motorhomes a lot of carparks now take motorhomes for £5 a night I have stayed all over Devon, In Exmouth they are now in the process of turning an unused carpark into parking and services for 100 vans  so things are on the change along way to go to catch our European friends but its a start
Regards
Dave


----------

